
The Mesa systems programming language at Xerox PARC (1977) - pjmlp
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/lang/mesa
======
vram22
Checking it out.

Posted comment about it here on our other thread of 5 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924341)

